# NGP's Spring APR sale is now live!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It’s the time again: Our APR Spring sale is live! Now through the end of April we are offering *free programming labor* on any Direct Port Programming APR ecu tunes! This deal is available at both our Aberdeen, MD and Lorton, VA shop locations. Due to the popularity of this sale in the past, we would ask that you please contact us to set up an appointment. [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## qdogg (Nov 17, 2012)

*Is apr Hardware on sale too?*

..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bump up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Two more days!


----------

